# When?



## Raine (Mar 7, 2005)

*When will we be able to post pictures and links?*

Will be able to post pictures and links?


----------



## middie (Mar 7, 2005)

not sure rainee. it will probably be awhile until everything's ironed out in here.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2005)

Rainee - I take it you mean pictures in your sign line? 

You can still post pictures - I did the one above, and you can still post a link to something. Davina Cucina


----------



## Raine (Mar 7, 2005)

No in the photo gallery.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2005)

oh  

I'll try to find out Rainee


----------



## Raine (Mar 7, 2005)

Plus, it seems as none of my user options are being saved, as nothing changes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2005)

Rainee - PM me if you want to - what user options did you reset that won't change??  Thanks


----------

